# Local Oriskany divers mentioned on CNN site



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-832560


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

More pics of the dive.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Really nice dive pics, but who or what is up with that pic of a guys head? Seems kinda out of place.... O*D*W


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Pretty cool pics


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

hmmm. I don't know how I feel about this...This is a war ship, sunk to be an artificial reef. The art is not even relevant to what the Oriskany is OR was. It's a picture of his wife dying her hair. No offense to those involved, but I like the Oriskany the way it is. He said "my goal is to use the USS Oriskany as an underwater gallery". Does he mean that he would leave them there?? I hope that's not what he meant. It's living history, it would cheapen the experience of seeing a 900-something-foot warship to see a bunch of amateur art piled up on it. The Oriskany already has an identity, lets start an art reef somewhere new...


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Seems kinda weird to me. I could understand a lil plaque or coin,etc, fastened somehow but dam whats next. And not meaning to insult anyone involved.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

aquatic argobull said:


> hmmm. I don't know how I feel about this...This is a war ship, sunk to be an artificial reef. The art is not even relevant to what the Oriskany is OR was. It's a picture of his wife dying her hair. No offense to those involved, but I like the Oriskany the way it is. He said "my goal is to use the USS Oriskany as an underwater gallery". Does he mean that he would leave them there?? I hope that's not what he meant. It's living history, it would cheapen the experience of seeing a 900-something-foot warship to see a bunch of amateur art piled up on it. The Oriskany already has an identity, lets start an art reef somewhere new...


 I deffinite agree with you on that Argobull. I had thought it was a wierd pic of a guys head. I didnt realize it was a lady dying her hair. No offense, but very lame compared to the Oriskany. I would not want to see this kind of thing while diving the Oriskany. Maybe its a neat idea to some, but poor judgement on place. Display your art at a reef made of tires or such. Not on US History.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Is it there permanently?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Im sure it doesnt have to be.........


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm no diver and don't know the rules, but isn't that littering? And if not, doesn't he need a permit to deploy it?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Ditto to what Linkovich said. If this is allowed, then what else should be allowed. Rainbow flags, or political posters or even some advertising to the rare few divers that go down there. I say remove it and let that historical relic alone.


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

Taking a picture after placement of the photo and then removing the photo is one thing. "My goal is to use the USS Oriskany as an underwater gallery" is something entirely different.


----------



## tmw234 (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm going to have to agree with everyone else Bryan. Don't exactly think the Oriskany is a proper place for this "underwater gallery." If he wants to do something, create a new reef dedicated to the "art," that would be a pretty cool dive I bet. Don't take away from the Oriskany and it's history.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

> If he wants to do something, create a new reef dedicated to the "art," that would be a pretty cool dive I bet.


Can't agree more. I like the idea, but I feel like this artist is a bit misguided in his placement. I think a reef dedicated to sculpture and photographical/canvas art would be an interesting addition to the Pensacola dive community. Just try not to miss when you're spearfishing :whistling:


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Someone should trash that thing next time down. Looks like s[email protected]


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Those pictures are a disgrace to the memorial they are sitting on. His picture taking abilities are pretty horrible when you cant distinguish his wife from a bald dude shaving.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Tacky at best. Attempting to use a piece of our history to help promote his crappy interpretation of art. Very lame and a big thumbs down!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

To be honest, I am on the fence about the gallery concept. Given the potential media exposure (both good and bad), it could generate more business and support for our local dive shops and charter boats. That is main thing I hope comes out of this.

As far as the picture itself, they say beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Frankly the picture seem a bit freaky to me. However, I will not deny others the chance to experience art just because it does not appeal to me. 

As a veteran, I can identify with the notion that the Oriskany is a memorial. Three of my friends have had their ashes placed there, so I get it. It is also a treasure that needs our protecting, promoting and tending. This is why my wife and I volunteer by providing regular Oriskany dive reports to state officials, do regular fish counts, take part in fish and lobster sampling, remove large amounts of fishing line, ropes, and anchors. Report on storm damage and the holes growing in her deck, remove entanglement hazards, place and tend memorials, and even search for lost divers. To me the Oriskany is not a tombstone, to be left to rot; untouched and unchanging. It is as place full of life, with much more to give. 

The Oriskany calls to us that know her best. In the years to come, I feel she can inspire many more people, *in many ways*...before she returns to dust.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Outside9 said:


> Someone should trash that thing next time down. Looks like [email protected]


Wow. I can't believe an adult actually said this.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Is the art meant to stay there forever? I thought this was about showing the different things that people all around the world do. I don't have an issue with that but I do agree having her face down there forever is a bit over the top.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I believe the idea is _*not*_ to leave art down there permanently. Indeed, I doubt they would last long given the saltwater environment, stiff currents, and storms.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Is the artist talking about taking photos of others from out of the area and putting it on the Oriskany? Or is this just for her since this is what she does? Sorry I guess I'm just confused about the artists intentions.

It's just her picture down there from what I understand. It isn't going to become some big art gallery with other random portraits all over. I have no issue with an diver portrait who takes care of the wreck like was stated being down there for awhile. She deserves it IMO


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

:thumbdown:What a stupid idea. These people are not the first to try an underwater art gallery. There has been a few. Its nothing new. But who really wants to see it? People dont go diving to look at some "art" which is nothing more than a picture taken with a camera a blown up. My 3 yr old knows how to take pictures with a camera. I mean, really, a picture of a lady dying her hair?? What a creepy picture to come across while your exploring history and nature. All I can say is BOOOOOO!!


----------

